# Accès au sujet "la montre du jour" ?



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut les gars 

Depuis 48h maintenant, je ne peux plus accéder au sujet "la montre du jour" :-(

J'utilise d'ordinaire Safari (Mac), mais j'ai également fait l'essai avec Firefox, et ça me fait la même chose :-s

Truc bizarre, si je ne suis pas connecté, je peux voir le sujet ; dès que je me connecte, quand je vais sur le sujet, j'ai une *page blanche* O_O

Je suis le seul dans ce cas-là ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah, il y a du neuf, au lieu d'une page blanche, j'ai à présent ce message :



> ChannelException at remote address: /10.216.31.102:80 from service: #/io.l5d.k8s/default/http/watchuseek. Remote Info: Upstream Address: /127.0.0.1:51102, Upstream Client Id: Not Available, Downstream Address: /10.216.31.102:80, Downstream Client Id: #/io.l5d.k8s/default/http/watchuseek, Trace Id: 12014f85b7736d05.075b445b2419abc4<:12014f85b7736d05


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon.

Apparemment, je suis seul dans ce cas-là :-(

Et je vois que Brice (Jeep99dad) vient de poster dans le sujet en question…

Ça doit déconner chez moi o|


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Plus de 100 vues, pas une réponse… j'en déduis que ça doit être de mon côté (d'autant plus que je vois le sujet alimenté)…

On verra si ça continue demain :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bon, je sais qu'apparemment tout le monde s'en fout :-d mais c'était un problème d'affichage :

J'étais en mode "Hybride", et depuis que je suis passé en mode "Linéaire", je peux à nouveau accéder au sujet qui bloquait :-!

La bise à tous


----------

